# [SOLVED] The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

Hello:

I have a Windows XP SP3 laptop in which I am trying to log in remotely via Remote Desktop Connection.

As the title says I am getting an error message "The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively".

I tried several KB solutions like changing the policies options but none of them seems to have any effect.

Anyone knows what may be happening?

From the title I assume that this problem is in my laptop and not on the other side.

Let me know if you need more information.

Thanks


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Anyone can shed some light?

Thanks


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Anyone familiar with this type of error?

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Hello,

Have you also tried this Fix from Microsoft?

An old link but seems to work to some with the same issue. Please try Solution A, B anc C.

Pls. give us an update.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Hello:

Thanks for the reply.

I have tried some but not all.

Will try them tomorrow that I'm at work.

Does this problem sounds like it's coming from my side (my laptop) or the other side (the server I'm trying to connect through remote desktop)?

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

There's one thing to find out.... use a diff computer.


> Does this problem sounds like it's coming from my side (my laptop) or the other side (the server I'm trying to connect through remote desktop)?


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

From the 4 laptops that need to be connected to the remote server, only 1 can make it.

The other 3 (including mine) can't and get that error message.

Thanks


----------



## ragazzid (May 31, 2011)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*



robertin75 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I have a Windows XP SP3 laptop in which I am trying to log in remotely via Remote Desktop Connection.
> 
> ...


Please provide me some information:
1 - Are you in a Domain ?
2 - Are you the administrator?
3 - The PC allow remote access?
4 - The user that you are using have permissions to access the PC remotely?


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Please provide me some information:

1 - Are you in a Domain ?

I am not sure how to answer that question.

We have an internal wireless LAN.

In order to do the remote desktop connection we have to first log into the VPN from the remote company.

2 - Are you the administrator?

Yes I am one of the 2 administrators.

3 - The PC allow remote access?

I don't understand that question.

4 - The user that you are using have permissions to access the PC remotely?

What kind of permissions are you referring to?

That user I think asked for request access and apparently got it but I'm not sure if the IT department from the other side did something to grant the access.

That's what I ask myself. If all the efforts I'm doing are worthless as the people from the other side are the one that decide if I get acces or not.

Although the error message "local policy..." makes me think that the problem is within the laptop and not from the server side.


----------



## ragazzid (May 31, 2011)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

robertin75 thank your for your answer,

so, if you are in a Domain the local policy can be manage for the DC (domain controler)

To see if your computer allow remote connection:
1 - Click on start
2 - access your control panel
3 - double-click on "System"
4 - Click in the tap "Remote"
5 - Make sure that your configurations is simillar to this -> Resultados da Pesquisa de imagens do Google para http://www.briteccomputers.co.uk/tutorial/SystemProperties.png

Let me know if it help you.


----------



## robertin75 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Ok sorry for all this hassle but the problem turned out to be from the other side.

They already gave me access and can log in with no problem.

Will mark this thread as solved.

Thanks a lot for the contributors.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that all is well.

You're Welcome.


----------



## chrissom (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the help. It sure did work

God bless

Chris


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: The local policy of this system does not permit you to logon interactively*

Thanks for the great feedback. :smile:



chrissom said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the help. It sure did work
> 
> ...


----------

